# What does it feel like when a hedgehog bites you?



## Mrs.Lovette (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi, I'm wondering about this because my hedgehog was nibbling on my fingers a little bit earlier (not aggressively, but because they probably smelled like food because I'd been feeding him from my hand earlier) and it didn't feel like he really had sharp teeth. It really didn't feel like he had any teeth, just gum  So what's it supposed to feel like? I don't want to sound totally stupid, but I'm inexperienced and I'm a huge worrier. I'm the type of person who says 'Drive safely' every single time someone goes somewhere, and since I don't know anything about my hedgie (he's a re-home, and I know the people who owned him before weren't taking proper care of him but I don't know how old he is or anything like that) I'm just worrying about pretty much every little thing, and now it's almost 1 AM and I'm sitting here wondering if my hedgehog doesn't have any teeth x3 I also noticed that he wasn't eating the food I gave him last night, even after I had softened it with water. However, today, I softened it a loot more so it's kind of mush if you squish it, and he's already eating it  Before, I tried feeding him some pieces and he gnawed them a little then spit them back out. Could it just be that he's not used to the food? Before, he was being fed vienna sausages(The people who had him really didn't know anything about hedgehogs >.<)and someone suggested that I give him something softer to replicate the food he's used to for awhile. So I guess I'll wait and see on that.


----------



## CashmereSkeleton (Nov 28, 2014)

I've been bitten by Erin twice. Once my hand was in her way and she wanted me to move and I was quite shocked at the force she had in her jaws. The other time I was stroking her chin (after a few glasses of wine) and I think I accidentally put my finger in her mouth, which she bit of course. Both times you could tell she has teeth. They weren't sharp enough to break skin but you could definitely feel them. 

If you are worrying, you can sometimes see their wee fangs if you look at them from underneath. My vet put Erin in a clear plastic tub and then held her up so we could see her belly and the two teeth at the front of her mouth. You could try that, or just try getting a really close look. Sometimes I hold Erin in my hands firmly and just hold her above my eyes so I can have a quick peek.

If you're not successful doing it that way take him to the vet. If the vet sedates your hedgie they will be able to get a good look in his mouth at all the teeth, not just the front ones.

I'm glad your hedgie has a better home now


----------



## Aprinceton (Oct 27, 2014)

When my hedgie bit me, it was kind of a 'hey, stop!' bite (I was clipping her nails), not a mean bite. She wasn't trying to hurt me, so it just sort of pinched and didn't really feel like she had teeth XD 
I don't know about not eating the food, but maybe he's just not biting you full force?


----------



## GogTheHedgehog (Feb 13, 2014)

When my wild-ish hedgie bit me in the first playtime, it was the same feeling youd get if a crab bites you, but here they can break skin with their teeth, so it really hurts and it can get infected too! First reaction is to fling the thing off but then you remember its a hedgehog and youd never do that. Thats when you blow on their nose or evens pour a tiny drop of water on their backs if they dont let go


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

You absolutely need to take him in to the vet. Tooth problems are very common in hedgehogs. Hopefully he has just lost some of his teeth, but they can also have abscessed teeth, etc. Since you just got him and he is a rescue I would not be surprised, especially since he is not eating the food unless you practically turn it into mush. If he had teeth, and he really bit you, you would know!
Good luck at the vet,
Susan H.


----------



## Mrs.Lovette (Mar 27, 2014)

shmurciakova said:


> You absolutely need to take him in to the vet. Tooth problems are very common in hedgehogs. Hopefully he has just lost some of his teeth, but they can also have abscessed teeth, etc. Since you just got him and he is a rescue I would not be surprised, especially since he is not eating the food unless you practically turn it into mush. If he had teeth, and he really bit you, you would know!
> Good luck at the vet,
> Susan H.


I have an appointment this coming up Monday, I'm going to get him a check-up and also have his nails clipped, they're overgrown and at the moment, I don't have anything to clip them with myself. I'm really worried about the tooth thing, yesterday I tried to feed him a canned cricket but he just kept chewing it and spitting it out, and then in the end it just looked squished, not even really chewed (sorry if that's gross >.<). He ate canned mealworms though, which is a relief.


----------



## me333 (Mar 5, 2015)

It feels like a pinch or a nibble. Don't worry.


----------



## me333 (Mar 5, 2015)

Slowly pet them if they don't let go. If your pour water on them or blow their nose then they will think you are trying to hurt them and will defend themselves even more.


----------



## Consummatum Est (Apr 21, 2016)

My Hedgie bit me once so far. It was right after I ate salty french fries. I guess she was curious about the smell of salt which is why she bit me.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

This thread is over a year old, the op might not even be on the site anymore and won't see your answer. 

Please check the dates of the posts before you post on them


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Consummatum Est said:


> My Hedgie bit me once so far. It was right after I ate salty french fries. I guess she was curious about the smell of salt which is why she bit me.


This thread is over a year old, the op might not even be on the site anymore and won't see your answer. Please check the dates of the posts before you post on them


----------

